# In the Electric Mist



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I like Tommy Lee Jones, so I'll rent pretty much anything he's been in. I was getting movies from Redbox the other day and found In the Electric Mist. I'd never heard of it, but since Tommy was in it, along with a lot of other big names, I rented it. The wife and I both enjoyed it and I was surprised to find out the next day that it went straight to DVD. I guess a lot of movies do that, but didn't think one with Tommy Lee Jones would.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I picked this movie by mistake and was quite surprised by it. Tommy Lee Jones rarely disappoints and this movie is no exception. I thoroughly enjoyed it!!


----------

